# question sur nouvel ipad en 3g



## cillab (28 Janvier 2013)

bonjour à tous et merci de vos lumieres
j'ai actuellement,un ipad 1er genèration en wifi pas de 3g
je serais intéressé par le dernier modèle en 3g
ma question  ouvrir un nouveau compte tél avec micro puce,ou me servir d'un compte existant j'ais 2 forfait chez frée me faut t'il,demander une micro puce supplementaire, et utiliser un de ces compte  merci de vos lumieres


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour à tous et merci de vos lumieres
> j'ai actuellement,un ipad 1er genèration en wifi pas de 3g
> je serais intéressé par le dernier modèle en 3g
> ma question  ouvrir un nouveau compte tél avec micro puce,ou me servir d'un compte existant j'ais 2 forfait chez frée me faut t'il,demander une micro puce supplementaire, et utiliser un de ces compte  merci de vos lumieres



ton texte est incompréhensible
relis toi et repose ta question

un ipad3G fonctionne avec une ligne indépendante de ton téléphone
- il faut ouvrir une ligne chez un opérateur, tu as un numéro spécifique

certains déplacent la carte sim de leur téléphone, sur le papier cela fonctionne mais sur le long terme probablement des problèmes, les trappes ne sont pas conçues pour être ouverte régulièrement

ps: actuellement l'offre 3G ipad la plus intéressante semble être JOEmobile


----------

